# Everything is completely back to normal!



## chai-latte30 (May 11, 2011)

I made a post about 2 months ago saying that I had freed myself from DP but I actually didn't. I continued feeling strange after up until about a few weeks afterward, but now I can say I am finally free of it. I have been free for about a month now and I have been meaning to come back and contribute but I just literally completely forgot I used to have it (I actually thought about DP today for the first time in weeks, which is why I'm now posting here). I had DP and maybe DR for about 1 month total after a bad panic attack 1 month after having a second bad experience with weed (you would think I would have learned the first time around but peer pressure got to me).

Everything went back to normal and I feel like my old self again. You really can get over it in 1 month or less. There are plenty of experiences out there where people have come back out on the other side in a matter of a few weeks.

It was really bad at the beginning of my trip abroad probably because of the foreign location, but about halfway through the trip I started to really forget about what I had and I started to wake up everyday without a single thought of DP/DR in my mind, even throughout the whole day. It was incredible. Someone who posted here earlier was right. Once you get rid of DP/DR, you really cannot imagine how you felt exactly or how you could have felt that way. It took me a long while to even consciously realize that I don't even have whatever I used to have anymore. I just resumed living my life normally without a single thought of it crossing my mind. It was like a fog had been lifted. Speaking of which, I don't even have the slightest bit of brain fog anymore! In fact, I think my mental acuity even improved haha. I think distracting yourself with something major is a great help. Take a trip somewhere new and expose yourself to new sights even though it may seem really scary and uncomfortable at first. What is also really important is surrounding yourself with people or one person who will constantly support you no matter what. I am so thankful to have my boyfriend who was with me through it all and showed nothing but patience and understanding the whole way through.

I was one of those people who could see no way out of this and it just felt like there was no point living if I was going to not be able to "experience" anything. I could do nothing but cry every single day all the time. I had to say it was literally the worst point in my life. I just wanted to lock myself in my room and not do anything. I didn't even want to watch any funny TV shows. I just wanted to read about my condition and figure out what I can do about it. I used to obsessively come to the forums everyday at multiple times of the day reading through people's posts. It just blows my mind how I am here where I am now and having had thought those things. To think it was only a mere 2 months ago...I really wanted to give back to this community, as even though I posted only a few times, I was a silent reader of the "Recovery" section only. I would peruse through the topic list and only read the ones that had positive titles. The recovery stories really kept my spirits up when I needed it most. Even though I still had a strong feeling of hopelessness even when I read positive stories, it gave me a tiny glimmer of hope at the time.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Angel_heaven (Jun 1, 2010)

chai-latte30 said:


> I made a post about 2 months ago saying that I had freed myself from DP but I actually didn't. I continued feeling strange after up until about a few weeks afterward, but now I can say I am finally free of it. I have been free for about a month now and I have been meaning to come back and contribute but I just literally completely forgot I used to have it (I actually thought about DP today for the first time in weeks, which is why I'm now posting here). I had DP and maybe DR for about 1 month total after a bad panic attack 1 month after having a second bad experience with weed (you would think I would have learned the first time around but peer pressure got to me).
> 
> Everything went back to normal and I feel like my old self again. You really can get over it in 1 month or less. There are plenty of experiences out there where people have come back out on the other side in a matter of a few weeks.
> 
> ...


Were you on any medication or supplements? What helped you get through and recover?


----------



## chai-latte30 (May 11, 2011)

Angel_heaven said:


> Were you on any medication or supplements? What helped you get through and recover?


No medication or supplements.

What helped me recover was a combination of what I said above and the passage of time. Although it may seem like it never changes and stays the same everyday, there will be a point where you think about it less and less and it just goes from there.

For me, it was a gradual change but it was a very fast gradual change...it probably took about 1-2 weeks for it to completely go away.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

having it for only a month is nothing. I am not surprised you recovered so quick. try having it for a year


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

Mine too.

Got DR/DP from WEED,basically I got PANICK DISORDER,witch is caused by ANXIETY.

I'm taking Lexapro10mg and Clonazepam 0,5mg

I realized thinking about it fucks it more,distracting it's the best shit you can do.

Also stop checking if you're having it or not.

I Had many bad thoughts with it like:Am I Schizophrenic?Am I real?Why do we exist?Do I really exist,aren't I am Illusion?

Those shits really freaked me out,I really needed to distract my self,what I did?

Played guitar,and mostly games.PC Games or on my PS3.

Also Clonazepam is really good for DR/DP.It kills my anxiety to zero,also killing my DR/DP.

I'm great now!

I'm also taking supplements now!(Magnesium,VITA A,VITA B,VITA C,VITA D,VITE E,VITA B12,COBRE[I Don't know how to write this in English,I'm from brazil].

I Really got sick,I stopped eating also,DO NOT DO THIS.

I'm taking a lot of vitamins and many things,cause I lost more then 5 kilos while in this shit.

Exercising is good too.Helps a lot.

I Recommend taking L-Tryptophan or 5HTP.

One of these,specially L-Tryptophan helps a lot.


----------

